# new guy from up north



## chuckman (May 11, 2014)

Just joined yesterday looking forward to reading and educating myself been around bodybuilding since the mid 90's thanks .


----------



## SwoleZilla (May 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (May 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (May 11, 2014)

Welcome bro...Canadians too...lol


----------



## Riles (May 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (May 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Jun 11, 2014)

welcome


----------

